# Charles Daly pic



## Mentalcase (Apr 8, 2007)

Just got a used Charles Daly commander paid 375$ is this a good price? And are thease good 1911s? Took it to the range tonight an did well No lie this thing shoots as well as my kimber at 10 yards.Also the extractor sticks out a little is this normal?THANKS.http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t226/Mentalcase0000/cd2.jpg


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I've seen the extractor stick out a little on some 1911's but that looks excessive, might want to have it checked by a 'smith.:watching:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If it is shooting as well as you Kimber it's worth putting a few more bucks in it to have it checked out and fixed by a good smith. Extractor issuses to most 1911s is a matter of minor adjustments. The key word here is *good* smith.
Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Mentalcase (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------

